# Critique 2 1/2 yo BS Paint Stallion :)



## ladybugracer (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey all, I just brought this guy home last weekend. He is just great. His name is Dusty and he is a 2 1/2 BS paint stallion. He is one of those guys you just would not know he was a stallion. He is a dream on the ground, and will be starting him under saddle very soon. I jumped on him bare back yesterday and he was so good. Got him to walk with out a fuss and even got him to trot a bit!!! :lol: YEAH!! He has Three bars, Doc bar, leo..ect in his lines. Well here are some pics, they are not the greatest. Tell all!!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

I dont tend to critique. But just had to say "Wow what a handsome chap!" :wink:


----------



## Equina (Jul 28, 2007)

What a pretty boy! He's very proportionate for lack of better words! =) 

:evil: But put a helmet on the girl!!! :evil: :evil:


----------



## Pilot1 (Dec 3, 2007)

cute horse


----------



## Tessa Bear (May 15, 2007)

are you going to geld him? he is very cute!


----------



## DressageOrBust (Apr 15, 2007)

Are you planning on keeping him a stud? I see a few things that bother me stucture wise, but again the youngin's are SO hard to pick apart because they are still growing.

He's cute though! Great that he's got a good head in him too, that's always nice.

Jenn


----------



## campdrafter101 (Jun 9, 2011)

it is hard to tell what he will be like, as he is still growing, but there is nothing that overly jumps out at me. the only thing is, if you intend to keep him a stallion, be critical of the mare's neck. he has a slightly shorter next txhan desirable, but he would be a nice stallion for a mare with a long neck. overall though, nice little horse


----------



## To ride the sky (May 30, 2011)

Ummm putting a child on a 2 1/2 yr old stallion bareback? I wouldn't do it but if you must PLEASE PUT A HELMET ON HER!!!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Putting your daughter on an unbroke 2 1/2 year old stallion should not be taken lightly. You have no idea how he will react - he's very young, and very unpredictable. It is very obvious that there is nobody walking alongside the stallion to snatch her off if he were to decide that he would prefer not having a little child on his back. No helmet just compounds this situation. Having your child hold the horse (with an incorrectly fitted rope halter) while standing in front of him is quite scary as well. 
Yikes.


ETA - This thread is from 2007....!! Camp, why did you pull up a 4 year old thread that has absolutely no relevance anymore?


----------



## Barrel Baby (May 16, 2011)

i think he is VERY pretty!! he is also very very cute!!!


----------



## campdrafter101 (Jun 9, 2011)

> ETA - This thread is from 2007....!! Camp, why did you pull up a 4 year old thread that has absolutely no relevance anymore?


Sorry !! i didnt realise until after i posted. and it was in the first page of critique :\ very sorry!


----------

